# Spousal Permit - Adding Work Endorsement



## SonsV (Sep 6, 2017)

When applying through VFS, how long does it take in general for one to add a Work Endorsement to a Spousal Visa?

I know they say 6 to 8 weeks, but I wanted to know if in practice, this period is sometimes shorter or longer.

Is it possible to begin working while the Permit is still processing?


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

SonsV said:


> When applying through VFS, how long does it take in general for one to add a Work Endorsement to a Spousal Visa?
> 
> I know they say 6 to 8 weeks, but I wanted to know if in practice, this period is sometimes shorter or longer.
> 
> Is it possible to begin working while the Permit is still processing?


Hi SonsV

I will be in the same situation soon. did you get a response and how did you go about it?


----------

